# R.I.P. Scribbles :(



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

oh pooor scribbles  sorry to hear that. that vet seems kinda flaky to me......


----------



## HorsesAreForever (Nov 9, 2007)

aww im sooo soo sorry!!! *hugs* the vet does seem very flaky as said above o.o! down the nose??!!


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

Aw, I'm so sorry, Scribbles sounds like he was a very nice little pony and he looks adorable.


----------



## SonnyWimps (Feb 22, 2008)

he was the cutest thing. For the last year he was kept in the back of the barn in the last stall. Each time I'd enter I'd yell "Scribblies!!" and he'd whinny back to me. 
I used to clean his disgusting stall since the BO never took time to do so....I used to mix up his food and let it soak for him to eat. I'd spend at least an hour brushing off the excess hair that wouldn't drop in the summer (I think he had Cushings)

But anyways, he sure was my favoritest pony around


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

aww!! SCRIBBLESS!!! =[


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

that is very sad... cute little guy...

My vet puts a tube down Pistols nose and into his stomache when he colics. It depends on what the vet was trying to do... I'm not sure why the nose bleed though... are you sure the pony didnt colic and go toxic?

very sad.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Very sad news. We are putting a mare down tomorrow. A really sweet mare, a 3 year old. Always a big loss when a horse with such a big heart moves on.

It sounds like he had quite a good life


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

Awww, so sorry to hear about Scribbles. **Hugs** He sounds like he was a great horse. Lots of wonderful memories.


----------



## Snapple122 (Aug 8, 2008)

awwwe! :sad:
Poor little guy! he was so adorable! I hope he's in a better place now. 
So sorry to hear this
It impacts me a lot because I own a Shetland pony cross, and she is my baby. If anything like this ever happened to her, I don't even know what I'd do, other then cry for days on end. 

Not trying to take away from the point of this thread (poor little Scribbles) but this is Snapple


----------

